# Premium wall and wood help



## NoahK (Jul 3, 2020)

Just sprayed some trim with wall and wood for the first time today. Started out with a 311 tip, looked like I was putting knockdown texture on the trim...switched to a 310 and things got better. I was still getting a little bit of texture. I wouldn’t call it orange peel but something definitely wasn’t right. It’s good enough for the customer not to notice but it’s not what I’m used seeing. I was running a graco 495 at 3/4 pressure with 60 mesh filters. Any help would be appreciated.
I was thinking about getting a 315 tip see if that would help. I felt like I was over atomizing it or something.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Thin in with water


----------



## MrWink (Nov 1, 2019)

I've only sprayed it once, can't remember what tip I used. Layed down nice and sanded well. One store suggested to use it for cabinet refinishing. I was puzzled... going to be some angry DIY'ers in their future.


----------

